# How to align icons on desktop horizontally/top/bottom in Win 7 ?



## JanJan (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how to align icons on desktop horizontally/top/bottom in Win 7 ? Or can it


----------



## char[] rager (Jun 23, 2010)

I know how to do it in Vista, but since I have never had to do it for Windows 7, I did some research for you.

http://freewindowsvistatutorials.com/enableOrDisableAlignToGridDesktopIcons.php


----------



## JanJan (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah the align to grid thing is set to the left. How do i change it to horizontal/top/bottom/(middle)?


----------



## qubit (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never seen an option or heard of a hack to align them any way other than top & left down, so I don't think it's possible, unfortunately.


----------



## Avarice (Jun 23, 2010)

I think the best and easiest way would to be just place them where you want them and try not to hit the Auto arrange button


----------



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2010)

Another option is to get a copy of Fences by Starcodk and align your icons to your hearts delight.

It's free. I have at both home and work and find it exceptionally useful to keep things organized.


----------



## JanJan (Jun 25, 2010)

haha im using fences right now but i just dont want to put everything in the fence...thanks tho. i guess there is no other way then


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2010)

I always keep my icons "fenced", so they don't get spooked and stampede around my desktop. 

After a little googling, it looks like the auto-arrangement of icons in columns (as opposed to rows) on the desktop is "by design".
Which is MS's way of saying, "That's how we did it and we aren't going to change it."


----------

